# Jon Vickers (1926-2015)



## Gaby Opera (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi My name is Gaby and I am new here in the forum and Opera is one of my passions!
I just recently heard the very sad news that the wonderful Jon Vickers passed away at age 88.
He was an excellent Tenor and in my opinion, one of the greatest as Otello, along with Placido Domingo. 
He was also one of my favorites as Tristan. One of my favorite Opera recordings is "Tristan and Isolda" with Jon Vickers and Birgit Nilsson and with Karl Böhm conducting in the Thèâtre Antique d'Orange. 
Rest in peace, Jon Vickers. 

Gaby


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Hello Gaby, look at this topic:
http://www.talkclassical.com/39009-jon-vickers-1926-2015-a.html;)


----------



## Gaby Opera (Jul 13, 2015)

Thank you for sending me the link.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

An artist rather than a tenor, and one of the greatest of the twentieth century. One of my top 10 favourite singers.


----------



## Diminuendo (May 5, 2015)

Callas liked him and that all ready tells of what kind of an artist we are talking about. Sad to hear he died. First Omar Sharif and now Vickers. Well both lived long and did what they liked. Sad news, but we all must go someday.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

A giant in the world of opera with a unique and powerful sound. He will be missed.


----------



## Viardots (Oct 4, 2014)

Sad to learn his passing. A great artist among dramatic tenors. It's really regrettable that Medea was the only opera in which he collaborated with Callas, a fellow artist of equal stature. He would make a fantastic Pollione to Callas' Norma and it was said that Callas had wanted him for the role for her Paris performances of Norma in 1964-5, but it's really too bad he wasn't able to take up the role at that time. He was Birgit Nilsson's favourite Tristan and Nilsson managed to get her wish realized and be his Isolde. 

Happily, his enormous achievements are all well preserved on recordings and videos for all to appreciate. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Rest in peace, Jon Vickers. I'm too young to remember his career, but I certainly do know how moving and powerful his singing was.

Incidentally, I love that old story about Vickers going out of character as Tristan to admonish the audience for excessive coughing! I've felt like doing that myself at times.


----------

